# Et que X commence



## swannny

Bonsoir tout le monde ^^

Que signifierait l'expression " et que....commence" ? 

Puis je dire ? *Et que la souffrance/misère commence* si je suis mal partie ? 
Est-ce que *et que..... *exprime seulement un désir ou on peut l'utiliser pour d'autres fonctions ? 


Merci


----------



## Roméo31

"Et que" peut introduire l'expression d'un désir, d'une volonté :

" Et que je n’attende pas après vous, quand nous serons prêts" (Salacrou) = que je n'entende pas après vous quand nous serons prêts = je ne veux pas attendre après vous quand nous  serons prêtes.

 Et que la fête commence = je souhaite que la fête commence.

Mais pas forcément : 

 "Et que le vaste monde poursuive sa course folle",  titre d'un roman où "et que" n'introduit pas l'expression d'un désir, au moins  réel.


----------



## Reynald

Pour résumer, c'est un subjonctif (en bleu) qui a valeur d'impératif aux personnes manquantes à l'impératif (en noir) :

Singulier :

2. Commence 
3. Qu'il/qu'elle commence

Pluriel :

1. Commençons 
2. Commencez
3. Qu'ils/qu'elles commencent


----------



## Roméo31

La question ne portait-elle pas sur "Et que" ?


----------



## swannny

Puis je dire ? _Et que la souffrance/misère commence? _ si je suis mal partie. 

Vous  avez dit que "et que" exprime un désir, est ce cette phrase d'aspect négatif peut être utilisée ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Il faut nous expliquer ce que vous voulez dire, Swanny. Que cherchez-vous à dire exactement ? Dans quel contexte ?


----------



## swannny

Ah, oui j'aurais du m'expliquer davantage! 
_*Et que la souffrance commence*_. voudrait dire que la misère commence maintenant! je ai utilisé _*que*_ au début de la phrase pas pour le désir car c'est illogique de souhaiter un tel truc. Voilà


----------



## Roméo31

Swannny, vous devriez relire le message n° 2, notamment les deux dernières lignes...


----------



## swannny

> "Et que le vaste monde poursuive sa course folle", titre d'un roman où "et que" n'introduit pas l'expression d'un désir, au moins réel.



En fait, j'ai pas compris. Comment puis-je lier cela à ma question? #7


----------



## Maître Capello

Ne chercheriez-vous pas à dire _Et voilà le début de la souffrance…_ ?


----------



## swannny

> Ne chercheriez-vous pas à dire Et voilà le début de la souffrance… ?


 Oui  Maitre Capello !


----------



## Reynald

swannny said:


> Ah, oui j'aurais du m'expliquer davantage!
> _*Et que la souffrance commence*_. voudrait dire que la misère commence maintenant! je ai utilisé _*que*_ au début de la phrase pas pour le désir car c'est illogique de souhaiter un tel truc. Voilà


Pas illogique, à mon avis, dans certains contextes, si l'on entend suggérer la résignation. Imaginons quelqu'un qui apprend qu'il est atteint d'une maladie grave, potentiellement mortelle. On lui dit que le traitement va être long et douloureux.
"Que la souffrance commence" indique bien qu'il n'y a pas d'autre choix, alors... allons-y. Inutile d'attendre plus longtemps, il faut en passer par là. Autant que cela commence tout de suite.


----------



## volo

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permets un petit exemple :
*« Et qu'il pleuve, qu'il vente ou qu'il fasse du soleil, la seule chose qui importe est que notre randonnée ait lieu et que nous puissions visiter ce beau site »*. 
Donc, par n’importe quel temps, quelle que soit la météo : pluie, vent, chaleur, etc.


----------



## Micia93

Reynald said:


> Pas illogique, à mon avis, dans certains contextes, si l'on entend suggérer la résignation.
> "Que la souffrance commence" indique bien qu'il n'y a pas d'autre choix, alors... allons-y. Inutile d'attendre plus longtemps, il faut en passer par là. Autant que cela commence tout de suite.



Oui, mais c'est de la *résignation* justement, pas un désir!


----------



## Roméo31

Oui, Micia (coucou ) ; c'est pourquoi j'indiquais dans le message n° 2 que "Et que" n'introduisait pas forcément une idée de désir réel.


----------



## Maître Capello

volo said:


> Je me permets un petit exemple :
> *« Et qu'il pleuve, qu'il vente ou qu'il fasse du soleil, la seule chose qui importe est que notre randonnée ait lieu et que nous puissions visiter ce beau site »*.


Certes, mais votre exemple est sensiblement différent, le _et que_ introduisant une proposition concessive et non la principale…

Quoi qu'il en soit, le _Et que_ ne convient pas du tout dans le contexte de Swannny. Pour dire _Et voilà le début de la souffrance_, on ne peut pas dire _Et que la souffrance commence_.


----------



## Reynald

Vous excluez les masochistes ?


----------



## Reynald

Micia93 said:


> Oui, mais c'est de la *résignation* justement, pas un désir!


D'accord, ce n'est pas un désir. 
Mais est-ce que la forme de la phrase de Swanny est à exclure parce qu'elle serait impossible à prononcer ? Est-ce qu'elle est absurde, dépourvue de sens (parce qu'on ne désire pas une souffrance) ? Je ne le pense pas. Elle peut _aussi_ signifier une acceptation fataliste (comme dans le dernier exemple de #2).


----------



## Micia93

Je n'ai jamais dit qu'elle était absurde, Reynald!
Swanny disait que c'était illogique de souhaiter la souffrance, à laquelle tu réponds :"pas illogique, à mon avis, si on entend suggérer la résignation".
Certes, mais la résignation, ce n'est pas un souhait, donc rien à voir.
Ca s'arrête là tu sais! je n'ai pas voulu polémiquer!


----------



## Reynald

On ne polémique pas, on réfléchit sur des phrases françaises possibles ou non. La contradiction est utile, ne te gêne pas !  
C'est vrai, j'ai rédigé un peu vite (j'avais en tête _la phrase _n'est pas illogique - pas l'expression du souhait de souffrir -, elle a un sens). Désolé pour le malentendu.


----------



## Micia93

Pas de souci!  (comme quoi le choix des mots ....!)


----------

